# Air Compressor Belt Adjustment Bracket



## Pontiac Freak (Mar 3, 2014)

I needed to adjust the belt on my Air Compressor but there was no provision for moving the motor.  I tried several pry bars but that did not do it any favors.  I went to the scrap pile and pulled out a chunk of angle and found a appropriate sized nut and bolt and made it fit.  No more squeal on start up!


----------



## RandyM (Mar 3, 2014)

I LIKE IT. :thumbzup3: Nice, simple, and effeicent. Nice job.

:thankyou: for posting.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 3, 2014)

X2 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^What He said, Nice job.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice, a simple but great idea! I like those the most. I have the same issue, I think I may have to do something like this one day. Thanks!


----------

